# Question about memorization methods



## granada (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello,

i went into blindsolving a few days ago. I use old pochmann for corners and M2 for edges.
I am going pretty well but i dont fell confident enough about my memo method.

For corners i tap the piece and say a letter that represents the orientation. For edges i use letters. Each letter is one piece with a specific orientation. For example, A is UB and B is BU.

Well, the question(s) is(are):

This "method" that i use for memorization, on multiblind and bigger cubes(or both), will it work?

I already read some guides but i dont know which memorization method is worth.

The ones that i tough about was letter pairs, PAO and roman rooms.

I want to do multiblind and also bigger cubes blindfolded. So, which one of them should i use? And how?

Thank for your attention.


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 20, 2012)

Tapping is bad for multi.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 20, 2012)

You have the right idea about using letters. You just need to string them into pairs/bigger chunks and make words or memorable images from each pair. So for example, AB CD could be an ABba CD. Most people have one image for each pair of letters which they will always use and it's not too hard to do with practice. Other people might try and string more together i.e. WT HR would be WeaTHeR. Also experiment with using numbers, colours and visual memorization for your memo technique - you need to try a few different ones and see which works best.

With big cubes and multi you will need to hold onto a lot more information over a longer period of time. So I would suggest reading on the Journey Method or Roman Rooms and seeing which is best for you for this sort of memorization. A combination of the two is very powerful, especially for MultiBLD.


----------



## granada (Dec 20, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Tapping is bad for multi.



I know, this is why i am asking for other method. 




Ollie said:


> ...



So it will be like my memo method for edges, but instead pure letters i will do a history and place the actors doing their actor's stuff in imaginary rooms?

For multiblind i will need more rooms? Or bigger rooms? Both?

And corners? How do i translate them for letters? Or i will need more than one letter? A color or something.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 20, 2012)

granada said:


> So it will be like my memo method for edges, but instead pure letters i will do a history and place the actors doing their actor's stuff in imaginary rooms?



Are you by any chance using the Dominic System?



granada said:


> For multiblind i will need more rooms? Or bigger rooms? Both?.



More rooms, yes. Bigger rooms, not necessarily. As long as they not too small or too big, as a general rule. Just experiment by memorizing a list of random letters, see what works and what doesn't. I.e. I use my old school, my local pubs, my old workplaces and office and routes to university from home as journeys. For the school route I will associate images with objects in the room as well as in the empty spaces = more images per locus.



granada said:


> And corners? How do i translate them for letters? Or i will need more than one letter? A color or something.



Search Speffz on the Speedsolving Wiki for ideas. You can use this lettering system, but it's best to come up with your own lettering system that you will understand than to 'learn' another one.


----------



## granada (Dec 20, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Are you by any chance using the Dominic System?



Not that i know.
The system i use i got from some youtube video.




Ollie said:


> Search Speffz on the Speedsolving Wiki for ideas. You can use this lettering system, but it's best to come up with your own lettering system that you will understand than to 'learn' another one.



I think i got that.

Thanks.


----------

